# Sticky  100,000 miles



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

My GTR just passed 100,000 miles last week, all driven by me.










While 100k is “just a number,” I thought some of you might be interested in how it’s holding up, how much it’s cost, what’s gone wrong, and what hasn’t.

I bought the car new in June 2009, a base spec in DMG from Middlehursts (non-dimming rearview mirror, non-bose hifi). The basic price was £52,345.60, including mats and reversing sensors. 










I had the first few services done by Middlehursts and have used Litchfield's since the 4th one. I stuck with a 6000-mile service interval until it was three years old and then switched to 9000 miles.

The car is pretty unmodified, except I’ve run a generic stage 1, Cobb, access port map from the beginning, I had the later gearbox software installed when it became available, and I have had Andy’s Audio system fitted. It has the original exhaust.

The interior is holding up well, not creaking significantly, and the seat bolster is holding up well despite my lardy ass.

The exterior is mainly very good – I had a clear wrap applied to the entire front of the car the day after I picked it up – there are four areas where the paint is starting to bubble a little: the rearview mirror and around the door handle, both on the driver’s door; the passenger side mirror, and a little bit on the bottom lip of the boot.

Oil consumption has been pretty constant. When I had it serviced every 6000 miles, I never needed to add any between services; with the 9000-mile services, I need to add a litre between 6-7k miles after a service. This hasn’t changed with the higher mileage.

I bought it for my everyday car and used it for most journeys. I’ve never tracked it and never intended to mod it significantly. It does spend a lot of time on motorways, but I do live in the middle of nowhere, and the start and end of most long journeys are either 30 or 65 miles of A and B roads to/from the M6 or M42.

What’s gone wrong? The gearbox would only engage 1/3/5 and went into a limp home mode (50k miles), a power steering pipe sprung a leak (64k miles), a wheel bearing got very noisy (60k miles), the front speakers decomposed (from about 10 miles), and the multi-function display expired (90k miles, two months out of warranty).

The gearbox was cured by the fitting of the piston caps, the power steering pipe was replaced with a “pipe kit,” the wheel bearing was replaced, the speakers were upgraded, and the MFD was replaced with an exchange unit.

The disks and pads lasted 75k miles, and the battery began showing its age after five years.

I had the steering lock fixed under warranty, but it wasn’t causing a problem. 

I haven’t had any water ingress to the headlights.

The service costs have been:
30 Oct 2009, 5985 miles, Middlehurst, £210.50
1 May 2010, 11696 miles, Middlehurst, £479.19
21 July 2010, 18418 miles, Middlehurst, £905.00
15 Oct 2010, 23740 miles, Litchfield, £327.12
24 Jan 2011, 28817 miles, Litchfield, £149.98
24 Aug 2011, 36279 miles, Litchfield, £764.35
22 Nov 2011, gearbox software upgrade, Litchfield, £300
3 Jan 2012, 42736 miles, Litchfield, £154.79
4 April 2012, 47049 miles, Litchfield, £511.49
18 July 2012, 50942 miles, Middlehurst, Gearbox Piston Cap Kit, £513.32
30 October 2012, 56604 miles (54k service), Litchfield, £485.64
2 July 2012, 64367 miles, Middlehurst, Power Steering hose, £455.12
19 July 2013 65561 miles (60k Service + wheel bearing), Litchfield, £1102.45
19 December 2013, 74812 miles (66k service + F/R disks and pads + replace rear anti-roll drop links) £2554.92
June 2014, Speakers replacement (along with Sub, Amp, Processor, Install, R35 audio) £1900
21 June 2014, 84802 miles (72k service + battery), Litchfield, £346.00
August 2014, MFD Display, Middlehurst, £980
1 Dec 2014, 94593 miles (78k service), Litchfield, £512.76

Tyre costs have been:
9 April 2010, Event Tyres, 2x Yokahama, £700.62
16 August 2010, Event Tyres, 4xYokahama, £930
November 2010, Tirerack (USA), 4x Blizzaks, £1350
28 April 2012, Event Tyres, 2x Yokahama, £613.28
3 July 2013 2013, Event Tyres, 2x Yokahama, £481.16
2013, eBay, 2x Goodyear, £300
October 2014, Tyreleader, 4x Dunlop Winter, £980

So how much has it all cost? – well, I may have missed a set of tyres along the way, but strictly speaking, half of the audio costs weren’t “necessary,” so I think that evens out.

Total Service costs: £12652

Total Tyre costs: £5355

To work out some interesting numbers, we need a valuation, so the current part-ex valuation from the Autotrader site with my reg and mileage is £30,750. Whilst some of you may disagree with this, I intend to keep it for a while longer and will update this post occasionally so that we can use this for comparison purposes in future posts.

So, having done 100,000 miles in 5 years and eight months, an average of 17647 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £18007.

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £30,750. Total Depreciation: £21595

Total annual costs, including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £6988, or 39.6p per mile

Guy


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

What a fantastic post. 

Can I just check, disks and pads lasted 75k miles? (!)


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Great write up, I reckon it ought to be made a sticky so that people fretting about the 'poor durability' of the GT-R can read it.


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Congratulations on owning what is probably (?) the first GT-R to go over 100,000 miles. Really interesting to read, and I second the comment about the discs and pads!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

What a fantastic post!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks

Yes, the brakes did last 75k miles. I do a lot of motorway miles, but they were completely shot and should have been a done a bit earlier.

I think there's 2 or 3 in the US with higher mileage, but I haven't heard of any over here.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

whats robbie up to now?

we imported his car in 2009 i think, (was one of the first imports in the UK)

we got a lawyers letter from Nissan UK as we were undercutting their official UK price lol


anyway i guess his is around this type of mileage?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

No issues with plasma sprayed bores then, another myth abolished.


----------



## Simb (Apr 10, 2013)

Very interesting read!

Si


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Makes me laugh people try and buy cars with less than 30k on as they think its going to blow up.
Look after the car and service it and it will do high mileage with no issues


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Great write up, I reckon it ought to be made a sticky so that people fretting about the 'poor durability' of the GT-R can read it.


Agreed bud, it's an excellent informative real life high distance road use post, thanks guyblue



Faz Choudhury said:


> What a fantastic post!


So informative, I plan to keep my r35 for a good few years, it's just too much fun on the loud pedal, , I do a fair few motorway miles as well.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Matty it was June 2008!

So mine has only 31K, job changed so I didn't do the mileage

2 batteries
similar TM problem but a clean up fixed that
few other well know issues but nothing to bad except bits badly fitted parts

and mine is 4.25 ish


----------



## Jonndogg (Oct 27, 2012)

Excellent post!

I wanted to buy a car with under 30k if possible but mostly because I had re sale in mind as I tend to only keep any toy for a year. Ended up doing a deal on 38k car which has been well maintained by Litchfields, this post gives confidence they can last if looked after.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Brilliant post! good read.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fantastic write up. Anyone who is thinking of buying one should take useful information of this thread.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

As someone who doesn't own one of these, this makes me confused

75k miles on the brakes...when some of you state that brakes need to be changed every 15-20k

Also tyres are stated as needing to be changed every 8-12k

I understand OP has a lot of motorway miles, but still

???


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Like I said on the 1st Nismo owners thread.. I love the fact him (and you) are using the cars! Well played.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> As someone who doesn't own one of these, this makes me confused
> 
> 75k miles on the brakes...when some of you state that brakes need to be changed every 15-20k
> 
> ...




Must be down to different use of the car. More wear on brakes and tyres on smaller roads with more braking, although 8k does seem good even on the motorway.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Treg is very correct. Can be big differences on consumables depending on how a car is used. I did a front set of pads in 1.5 years and don't track it but do drive in a progressive manner.

OP, what a fantastic thread mate. Thanks for taking the time to share. Gives me great confidence as I intend on keeping mine for a long time.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Does anyone actually intend to keep their car, for life?

Just curious.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> Does anyone actually intend to keep their car, for life?
> 
> Just curious.


I have never kept a car for more than 2 years, but what else is there that offers the same as a GTR ?? For the BMW fan boys as there are a few here, please don't say an M car !! :chuckle:
The only other car that seems to offer remotely the same performance and value is the new Corvette (flame suit on!) and I can't see that ever having the steering wheel on the correct side !


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

A possibility for me mate. But you never know what will happen in the future. Can't see it going for a long, long time yet. My daily will change regularly and a 4x4 addition will help keep things interesting.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I have absolutely no plans to change. Just keep tinkering every now and again.

Excellent thread by the OP though :thumbsup:

Very useful reference for people looking to buy and getting a good idea of running costs.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

LiamGTR said:


> Does anyone actually intend to keep their car, for life?
> 
> Just curious.


No plan to sell mine. Still got an STI Scoob I bought new in 2004. 

If you don't sell them, there's no depreciation


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

My stage 4.25 My09 black/black on 31.5k miles is a keeper. The OP by Guyblue10 gives me, and probably several other owners, some encouragement that this car is quite durable. Thanks Guyblue, it's quite likely that the car will outlast me then!:chuckle:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

LiamGTR said:


> Does anyone actually intend to keep their car, for life?


Whenever I buy a car I never plan how long I intend to keep it. I just see how it goes. But there is a bit of a pattern to my car buying that I've spotted:

1st car (Lotus Esprit S3) : 6 years
2nd car (Lotus Esprit Turbo) : 2 years
3rd car (Lotus Esprit GT3) : 6 years
4th car (Lotus Esprit V8) : 2 years
5th car (Noble M12) : 6 years
6th car (Aston Martin Vantage) : 1.5 years
7th car (GTR) : 1 year so far

So if my pattern works I'm looking at another 5 years for my GTR.


----------



## boyknacker (Apr 7, 2014)

Well kept service records Guy, but have you forgot to mention the dreaded Bell housing bearing or is it still on the OE


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

The disks and pads lasted 75k miles - WOW. 

Fantastic write up and very informative. How often do you give the car some beans?! Buzz


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Very useful write up, thanks for posting.

Like others, mine is a keeper. Now in my 5th year and just brought it out of it's Carcoon today. Having been driving an Audi A2 (yep, you read it right) and a Hilux for the last five months, it feels something special to be driving the GT-R again - felt like a bloody harsh ride though!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Bell Housing - yes, forgot that one, went about the same time as the wheel bearing, so about 65k miles. Replaced with OEM part under warranty (so no paperwork, which is why I forgot it!) New part seems to be holding up OK.

"Beans?" - whenever an appropriate situation arises....


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

It backs up what I say about GTR they like to be driven They don't like sitting around for months on end. brilliant right up


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Great post..i`m on the cusp of my own 100,000 miles at 96,500 and can report a similar level of pretty much trouble free motoring..strangely i`m looking forward to 100,000


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Turbotwo said:


> Great post..i`m on the cusp of my own 100,000 miles at 96,500 and can report a similar level of pretty much trouble free motoring..strangely i`m looking forward to 100,000


TWO at nearly 100k?? superb! lets see the odometer


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Chronos said:


> TWO at nearly 100k?? superb! lets see the odometer


Won`t be long now..i pile on the miles!..


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Timboy666 said:


> It backs up what I say about GTR they like to be driven They don't like sitting around for months on end. brilliant right up


Got to agree - I think the worst thing to do is not use them. They deteriorate. 

Mine gets left for too long


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

guyblue10 said:


> Bell Housing - yes, forgot that one, went about the same time as the wheel bearing, so about 65k miles. Replaced with OEM part under warranty (so no paperwork, which is why I forgot it!) New part seems to be holding up OK.
> 
> "Beans?" - whenever an appropriate situation arises....


Fuel costs? Bet you'd like to forget that one too 

Brilliant info. Well done for keeping everything up to date.

Simon


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

GTR RGT said:


> Got to agree - I think the worst thing to do is not use them. They deteriorate.
> 
> Mine gets left for too long


No car likes sitting around for weeks or months on end. I don't drive mine many miles a year (3-4 k maybe) so if I find that it's not been driven for a week or so I get it out of the garage and take if for a few miles of just tooling around.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

guyblue10 said:


> My GTR has just passed 100,000 miles last week, all of them driven by me.
> 
> /snip/
> 
> Guy



Hi Guy,

What a fantastic post. Thank you for taking the time to do so! 

Really useful information in here, especially for people looking to buy used cars with higher mileage.

I have also had my GTR from new since June 2009, but covered a mere 55,000 miles. Like you, mainly motorway mileage as an everyday car for commuting, but mixed with use of a sensible family car at the weekends (are Audi S4's sensible?).

I am pleased to report similar impressive reliability, with only the audio head unit and some LEDs in the instrument cluster failing, both of which were replaced under warranty.

For me though, it is the fact that after nearly 6 years of ownership I still don't want to replace it. I have never kept any of my previous cars for more than 3 years...and that includes the likes of a UK R34 GTR and a 911 Turbo (both of which were fantastic cars) - but nothing (within a reasonable budget) has tempted me to replace the GTR.

I'm looking forward to many future enjoyable miles in mine, and wish you the same in yours.

Ben.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Any chance you could stick it on Litchfields Dyno so we can see if its leaked many horses in the 100k Miles?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Stickified


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

brilliant to see, I can't even estimate how much you have spent on fuel!


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

Super, informative post.
Regarding corrosion, has anybody carried out any aftermarket under body, cavity protection such as Dinitrol, Waxoyl etc? I have had Dinitrol on my Landcruiser and unfortunately its a bit messy 
I will be keeping this car for as long as foreseeable. How durable is the factory anti corrosion?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I carried out underseal on mine at 28,000miles. All looked fine under there apart from some exposed bolts holding the diffusers (sp) They was showing some rust and could of easily snapped if any idiot tried to back them out.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

It would be interesting to see the longevity and reliability of a GTR which is modded (more than just Y-Pipe and map)


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought a my11 GTR with a litchfield stage 1. Is there any easy way to tell whether this was fitted with a res or non-res Y pipe? Or is it standardly fitted with one?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

jrattan said:


> I bought a my11 GTR with a litchfield stage 1. Is there any easy way to tell whether this was fitted with a res or non-res Y pipe? Or is it standardly fitted with one?


yes look underneith

if it has a big silencer = resonated










if not = non resonated


----------



## chrisanderson91 (Mar 3, 2014)

Great write up


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

*Great info but what's the reason for the bubbles on paintwork?*

Thanks for such useful information which is so reassuring having just bought my first GT-R (59 plate) a few weeks ago. Just wondered what the issue is with bubbling paintwork on a car that's only 5 years old?

Would be interested to know if anyone else has had this problem.

Thanks

Hamster777


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is very encouraging for me having just bought my first GT-R (59) a few weeks ago.
However, I wonder what caused the bubbling paint? Also would really appreciate knowing if anyone else found this problem with a 5 year old car?


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Apologies for duplicate post - thought I'd done something wrong the first time. Just joined so getting used to the forum.


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

That's now a triple post, are you selling your GTR?


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

No - not selling! Just bought it and keeping for a long time. Would be interested to learn more about the bubbling paintwork mentioned by Guyblue10 in his very informative write-up. Would also appreciate knowing if anyone else has had such a problem and if so in what area?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Hamster777 said:


> No - not selling! Just bought it and keeping for a long time. Would be interested to learn more about the bubbling paintwork mentioned by Guyblue10 in his very informative write-up. Would also appreciate knowing if anyone else has had such a problem and if so in what area?


Have you started your own thread on it? If not then it's time to do so as this thread is about a specific subject, not the paint durability.

Thanks.


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Guy just spotted your post. Pleasure to look after your GTR and if you fancy it we'll do a free power run next time your in


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks that would be great. It's a long way down from Northumberland but you never know!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Hamster777 said:


> Thanks that would be great. It's a long way down from Northumberland but you never know!


Dude, unless your name also happens to be Guy, I think you'll find Litchfield's post was aimed at the OP to see how much power 100k miles has scrubbed off his engine:thumbsup:


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great read! Thanks for shearing


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Dude, unless your name also happens to be Guy, I think you'll find Litchfield's post was aimed at the OP to see how much power 100k miles has scrubbed off his engine:thumbsup:


Just pissed myself laughing!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Great read! Thanks for shearing


This thread isn't about sheep either:chuckle:


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks - my mistake. Lots of sheep for shearing in Northumberland. Ha ha.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Turbotwo - would be great to hear a bit more detail about your "pretty much trouble free" motoring and see if you've had the same as me, or if I've escaped something....when you get to 100k, of course...

SimonT - Fuel costs - you could download weekly fuel prices since June 2009 from here, https://www.gov.uk/government/statistical-data-sets/oil-and-petroleum-products-weekly-statistics , average them and get £126.6p per litre, multiply that by 4.54 to get £5.75 per gallon , multiply that by 100,000 and then divide it by your average MPG....if you were to use 20.9 mpg it comes out as £27,510

Hamster777 - here's a picture of the paintwork. There's a few threads on here about it - have a look in the search - seems to happen mostly around the wing mirrors and some get it near the door handle. Mine has never been wrapped, so bang goes the theory that it happens due to trapped moisture under wrapping film.










Iain - Thanks for the offer - That would be interesting - will probably take you up on it at the next service - probably in a couple of months time


----------



## Hamster777 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Guy. I've started a separate thread about it so hopefully we'll get some more info on the subject.


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

guyblue10 said:


> Turbotwo - would be great to hear a bit more detail about your "pretty much trouble free" motoring and see if you've had the same as me, or if I've escaped something....when you get to 100k, of course...
> 
> SimonT - Fuel costs - you could download weekly fuel prices since June 2009 from here, https://www.gov.uk/government/statistical-data-sets/oil-and-petroleum-products-weekly-statistics , average them and get £126.6p per litre, multiply that by 4.54 to get £5.75 per gallon , multiply that by 100,000 and then divide it by your average MPG....if you were to use 20.9 mpg it comes out as £27,510
> 
> ...




20.9 mpg is hardly possible in gtr is it?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RobH69 said:


> 20.9 mpg is hardly possible in gtr is it?


isnt it?? i get just under 30 cruising.. check your mapping etc


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

Chronos said:


> isnt it?? i get just under 30 cruising.. check your mapping etc


wow that's amazing I haven't got an r35 I am basing my thoughts on my r33 and my e92 m3 which is averaging about 19mpg so presumed that the gtr would be way worse


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

RobH69 said:


> wow that's amazing I haven't got an r35 I am basing my thoughts on my r33 and my e92 m3 which is averaging about 19mpg so presumed that the gtr would be way worse


i will take some photos and show you... i get between 28-30 cruising at 70 @ stage 4.25.. not amazing, just how the gearbox does its thang.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

IME, average MPG for the average user will usually be around 17. The lean mean driver will average down to around 13, the auto bimbling driver will average up to around 21. Long term average of course.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Chronos said:


> i will take some photos and show you... i get between 28-30 cruising at 70 @ stage 4.25.. not amazing, just how the gearbox does its thang.


30 seems high? have you have upgraded injectors? mite sway it abit.

Actually I've just seen your sig


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

GTR RGT said:


> 30 seems high? have you have upgraded injectors? mite sway it abit.
> Actually I've just seen your sig


ahhh does it?? didnt know that.. how much does it increase it by?


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

27K on fuel!!! thats alot of fun driving and just goes to show 100K miles isnt alot if a car is looked after as it should be!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*105,000 Miles*

Just added another 5k miles in the last three months so I thought I'd do a quick update to this thread. 

The only problem since the last post has been the paintwork - bubbling around both mirrors, driver's side lock and rear boot have all got much worse. Went to a NHPC a couple of weeks ago who photographed it and sent it off to Nissan - Currently waiting to see if they're are going to fix it under warranty.

Otherwise, all good. One more service, 4 more tyres, updating the original numbers gives us:

Additional Service costs: 
28th May 2015, 105083 miles (84k service + rear pads), Litchfield, £408.16

Additional Tyre Costs:
March 2015, Tyreleader, 2xMPSS, £355
May 2015, Tyreleader, 2xMPSS, £403

Total Service Costs £13060
Total Tyre Costs £6113

Current Autotrader valuation £29980

So, having done 105,100 miles in 5 years 11 months, an average of 17763 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £19173

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £29,980. Total Depreciation: £22365

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £7020, or 39.5p per mile


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Great update, so £760 for 4 tyres? What size were they?

Interested to see what Nissan say regarding the rust spots.
Does the car live in a garage when not driven or outside?


----------



## DonnyMac (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you do the power run at Iain's when it was in for the service?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi there

The tyres were 2 front, 2 rear, OEM sizes from tyreleader.com. I've had 4 or 5 orders from them in the last couple of years and they always turn up in about 3 or 4 days - having said that the last couple that I ordered last Monday haven't turned up yet!

No I didn't do the dyno run when it was in for a service - I forgot about his kind offer tbh.

The car does live in a garage when not driven or outside, but it spends on average 3 days/nights per week outside, mainly in hotel car parks at night


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Any generic pictures of the car/wheels etc., just to see how it's coping ?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

I'll get some pics up when I've given it a wash....

Just had it's third MOT - doesn't look much wrong with the emission numbers


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Some pictures?.....here you go....










Couple of general paintwork ones - no-one has ever washed the car except me - always use a lambswool mitt - virtually scratch free throughout....



















Couple of the centre - coping pretty well...



















My lardy arse has caused a little wear to the bolster.....










That's not a damp patch!

Bit of wear on the window switches....










Wheels refurbed a few months ago










Rear is looking pretty good, except I've never washed the exhaust tips (original exhaust)...










Had a clear wrap applied at 14 miles to the front 1/3 of the car










(Slight incident with a small dead animal on the M4 needs sorting out)

The wrap is holding up well - a couple of stonechips in it on the bonnet










It's just ticked over 107,000


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Would love to know the power. Next time its at Litchfields please dyno it. Would be interesting to see what it pulls. Fair play as well for a great thread and some great info.


----------



## ISR36 (May 6, 2015)

That paint quality looks incredible for a car that's ploughed through 100k!

Makes me really want to wrap the front of mine, it looks worse than yours already..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Guyblue, I really like the debadged rear end, never seen that before, have seen the Nissan badge removed but never both badges, car looks great


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*110,000*

110,000 miles

No more costs since last update. Rust spots getting worse. I think I can hear the bell housing (replaced at 65k with OEM) beginning to rattle again.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

guyblue10 said:


> 110,000 miles
> 
> No more costs since last update. Rust spots getting worse. I think I can hear the bell housing (replaced at 65k with OEM) beginning to rattle again.


Did you ever get round to putting it on the rolling road ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Timboy666 said:


> Did you ever get round to putting it on the rolling road ?


I'd be interested to see the results as well  great thread thanks


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree...awesome thread!!!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Not dynoed yet - service due in about 2-3k, so will do soon

Sometime today on the M40...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*100k*

This is in great shape for mileage.

Would love to see a Ferrari or similar with that mileage on for comparison.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Skint said:


> This is in great shape for mileage.
> 
> Would love to see a Ferrari or similar with that mileage on for comparison.


not bad for a Datsun.


----------



## controller (Sep 8, 2015)

What a fantastic post!


----------



## mikeT72 (Sep 9, 2015)

It's great to see someone using the car for the purpose it was designed - as a daily driver.

Shows durability up there with the best of them.


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

This is great to read. I've got a new job and have started putting down big miles and worrying about it, so worrying much less now. What's the deal on the service intervals though? I hadn't been doing much millage until recently so was doing every 6 months or so (MY09 model), but the boys at Litchfield got into a panic when they realized that I was over 6k miles since they'd last had it, so am racing up there shortly to do another service only 4 months after the last one. Should I stick to every 6k miles, or does this post prove that unnecessary...?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Really? Sounds odd - I thought they recommended every 9 or 10k for cars out of warranty, in line with the later cars standard service schedule. 

I've been doing mine about every 10k but will probably reduce it a little to 8.5 or 9k as I see a regular (slight) drop in oil pressure when it gets to that mileage after a service - and goes back up again when it's got fresh oil in it.


----------



## Simon T (Mar 12, 2015)

Don't know whether you have already mentioned this, but do you plan on keeping her for the forseeable future? Wouldn't it be great to see her clock over 150k? Or dare I say it... 200k? 

Simon


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi Simon

I've no plans to change unless it becomes unreliable. Hasn't missed a beat so far...


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

Great thread. 

New owner here with 09 plate and 58K on the clock. Planning on Stage 1 shortly but was slightly concerned that any additional strain on engine with higher mileage may be a bad mix. Having seen this, gives me confidence that it's fine.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*115,000 Miles*










Off to Litchfield's for a 90k service. We also decided to take the sump off for a bit of an inspection. Andrew also sent me some DRLs from this thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/380306-cba-daytime-running-lights-finally-good-solution.html which needed a bit of wiring in.

There was a bit of muck on the oil pickup, but nothing unexpected, and less than one would imagine for a car of this mileage. There's a tiny bit of oil showing on the prop shaft, but again nothing to be concerned about with this mileage.

Otherwise, all OK, until....

...the guys removed the cover inside the wheel arch to fit the lights, and noticed a leak coming from the top of the oil cooler (not sure if it's the pipe or the cooler itself) - to be fixed soon.

We were going to put it on the dyno, but ran out of time.

Update of the costs next...autotrader trade in value seems very low, but for those of you following the thread so far we'll stick with it for sake of comparison...

Additional Service costs:
16th October 2015, 114980 miles (90k service + inspect sump, wire DRLs), Litchfield, £775.62

Additional Tyre Costs:
None

Total Service Costs £13835
Total Tyre Costs £6113

Current Autotrader valuation £25920

So, having done 115,100 miles in 6 years 4 months, an average of 18174 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £19948

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £25,920. Total Depreciation: £26425

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £7322, or 40.3p per mile


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

what a great thread and confidence booster for owners... I assume the later cars may be even more reliable... 
I heard they have fixed the "damp getting to the speakers issue"... 
only concern is the "rusting". that's not good for a car of only 6 years old...
Nissans piss poor paint quality.


----------



## apexdude (Oct 31, 2015)

amazing post which has helped me to put so much into perspective.

im glad to see these cars were engineered for endurance as well as blistering performance


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Still love this thread


----------



## masrs (Jan 5, 2013)

Really interesting thread guyblue10, thanks for posting this.


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

Excellent thread really good detail and is getting me more interested in a r35. 
Thanks.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you keep the car outside over night? I am seeing a few (two) of the earlier cars suffering boost leaks through one of the OEM intercooler end tanks splitting away. I wonder if this could become a more common issue.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

"We were going to put it on the dyno, but ran out of time."

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


Next time


----------



## KAI WANG (Dec 31, 2015)

What a fantastic write up, I have no questions. O_O......


----------



## jazz2485 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brilliant post... and I thought I was running up the miles at 56000:bowdown1:


----------



## gss_steven (Jan 12, 2015)

Really interesting read mate, thanks for putting this up! Good to know they're good for high mileage!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*120,000...*

Just turned 120,000 miles










Nothing new to report. 

Rust near mirrors and on boot lid getting worse. 










Tried 3 NHPCs to get it fixed under warranty, but as I hate being talked down to, lied to, ignored, incessantly having to chase people who never do what they should do, or said they have done something...but actually haven't, I've admitted defeat and will book it in with a local bodyshop soon.

Still 100% reliable. 

Next service in about 4000 miles. I'll update the costs then.

Guy


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

guyblue10 said:


> Just turned 120,000 miles


I'll have to post a picture when mine hits 20,000 miles :chuckle:


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

I love this thread. Thanks for going to the trouble of documenting it all. It really is a confidence builder for us newbies.


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice to see this keep us updated

Thanks


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't forget the Dyno run on your next service!!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Quality thread thanks for posting
Do you have any photos of the boot rust please 
I managed to get the door mirror rust resprayed at about 5 years old without to much hassle from the dealer but had to take it back to the body shop twice as there standards were low


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Sam McGoo said:


> It really is a confidence builder for us newbies.



It is, apart from the rust :nervous:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Boot pics as requested


----------



## options (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi Mate,

Just to check for over 100,000 miles, do you have to change oil seal for both engine and transmission ? I cant it on your list mentioned about changing that.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi There

Nope - all seals 100% original


----------



## options (Jan 28, 2016)

then it is really good since i hv seen other car the seal start leaking at 80,000 miles above ...


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

options said:


> then it is really good since i hv seen other car the seal start leaking at 80,000 miles above ...


I had a transmission seal leak at 24,000 miles! Easy enough fix though.
Makes me glad I stick with 6 month service intervals.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Just checked my boot for rust and no sign of it fortunately.
My car was the first UK car from Marshalls so coming up to 7 years old.
It has been used almost every day.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

OP get it on the Dyno at it's next service to see if any Horses have bolted the barn


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> OP get it on the Dyno at it's next service to see if any Horses have bolted the barn


Hell yeah!! would be interesting! didn't Litchfield's offer a free dyno session as well, I seem to recall??


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

They did but ran out of time on the day..

Hopefully next time we will see a dynno run!


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Great thread this and great info and updates from GuyBlue:bowdown1:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks

I've been out of the UK for a few weeks, and will be for a few more, so there'll be less mileage than normal this year. I've booked it in to a local bodyshop to sort out the paint when I come back in mid May. I'll post some pics when It's done


----------



## Firestarter (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice one bud...Stay safe!!!


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

A very reassuring read. Thank you.


----------



## hamza_d (Aug 3, 2015)

Great write up


----------



## allsop83 (Nov 20, 2014)

Nice to know these cars can be driven everyday without worrying about things wearing out!!!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for writing up


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

So....the rust was just getting worse. Here's how bad...














































Having gone to 4 NHPCs and given up on any hope of a warranty claim I paid to have it done at a local bodyshop and am really happy with the results


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What were their reasons for refusing warranty?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Any combination of....

...it's not covered as there's no perforation...
...it would have been covered under the 12 year warranty...if you had a full Nissan service history....
...it would have been covered under the 3 year warranty...if you had all the inspections performed...
one place never put a claim into Nissan, despite telling me they had...

Yes, I know these are all incorrect, but I Just got fed up chasing people that never returned calls, and being lied to...


----------



## andysukgtr (Mar 23, 2014)

External body panel corrosion worries me less than possible underbody corrosion.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

guyblue10 said:


> Any combination of....
> 
> ...it's not covered as there's no perforation...
> ...it would have been covered under the 12 year warranty...if you had a full Nissan service history....
> ...


Yes if it had a full "Nissan" service history it wouldn't be rusty would it..... makes me laugh, what do Nissan do in a service that reduces the risk of rust.. 

Can anyone explain this reasoning???


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

vxrcymru said:


> Yes if it had a full "Nissan" service history it wouldn't be rusty would it..... makes me laugh, what do Nissan do in a service that reduces the risk of rust..
> 
> Can anyone explain this reasoning???


They pee in the water used to wash the cars.... 
Taking the pee: man gets a shock when his electric car is serviced | Motoring Research


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

grahamc said:


> They pee in the water used to wash the cars....
> Taking the pee: man gets a shock when his electric car is serviced | Motoring Research


That's their secret, I better start pissing in the wash bucket


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

vxrcymru said:


> That's their secret, I better start pissing in the wash bucket


best.....


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*127,238 Miles*










It was all going so well.....

In June, when it was sailing through it's 4th MOT (advisory for a tiny bit of play in one of the front ball joints) we noticed a rattly sound coming from the engine. You couldn't hear it from within the car. It sounded expensive. 

It was due a service anyway, and a new oil cooler as the old one had started leaking. When I took it to Litchfield's the timing chain was immediately diagnosed as the most likely culprit, as opposed to one of other pumps at the front of the engine.

I went home on the train.

They took the engine out, found that the chain tensioner had come to the end of it's travel and the chain had started eating into the tensioner guides, the resulting debris had found its way into the oil pickup



















A leak down test showed readings between 4% and 26%. I had noticed a reduced oil pressure in the previous couple of months.

Decision: Replace the chain, put it back together and sell it, or have a "bit of an engine refresh" in preparation for another 100,000 miles.

I went for a refresh. How far do you go? I went for New rods and pistons, the uprated Litchfield ones were incrementally not a lot more over standard.

Add on all the gubbins to do the chains, a new bellhousing, new oil cooler, pads and disks all round, and fix a leak in the power steering. A not insubstantial £12519.29.

Took this a few days later 










Was it the right thing to do? Time will tell.

So, the story so far.....

30 Oct 2009, 5985 miles, Middlehurst, £210.50
1 May 2010, 11696 miles, Middlehurst, £479.19
21 July 2010, 18418 miles, Middlehurst, £905.00
15 Oct 2010, 23740 miles, Litchfield, £327.12
24 Jan 2011, 28817 miles, Litchfield, £149.98
24 Aug 2011, 36279 miles, Litchfield, £764.35
22 Nov 2011, gearbox software upgrade, Litchfield, £300
3 Jan 2012, 42736 miles, Litchfield, £154.79
4 April 2012, 47049 miles, Litchfield, £511.49
18 July 2012, 50942 miles, Middlehurst, Gearbox Piston Cap Kit, £513.32
30 October 2012, 56604 miles (54k service), Litchfield, £485.64
2 July 2012, 64367 miles, Middlehurst, Power Steering hose, £455.12*
19 July 2013 65561 miles (60k Service + wheel bearing), Litchfield, £1102.45
19 December 2013, 74812 miles (66k service + F/R disks and pads + replace rear anti roll drop links) £2554.92
June 2014, Speakers replacement (along with Sub, Amp, Processor, Install, R35 audio) £1900
21 June 2014, 84802 miles (72k service + battery), Litchfield, £346.00
August 2014, MFD Display, Middlehurst, £980
1 Dec 2014, 94593 miles (78k service), Litchfield, £512.76*
28th May 2015, 105083 miles (84k service + rear pads), Litchfield, £408.16
16th October 2015, 114980 miles (90k service + inspect sump, wire DRLs), Litchfield, £775.62
June 2016, 121000 miles, Paintwork: Doors and boot, £1000.00 
23 September 2016, 123285 miles, Engine Rebuild, Disks and Pads, bell housing, brake lines, £12519.29
27 September 2016, washer pump, £49.39

16 August 2010, Event Tyres, 4xYokahama, £930
November 2010, Tirerack (USA), 4x Blizzaks, £1350
28 April 2012, Event Tyres, 2x Yokahama, £613.28
3 July 2013 2013, Event Tyres, 2x Yokahama, £481.16
2013, Ebay, 2x GoodYear, £300
October 2014, Tyreleader, 4x Dunlop Winter, £980
March 2015, Tyreleader, 2xMPSS, £355
May 2015, Tyreleader, 2xMPSS, £403
December 2015, Tyreleader, 2xMpss, £424

Total Maintenance costs: £27405
Total Tyre costs: £6537

So, having done 127,238 miles in 7 years 4 months, an average of 17,350 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £33942.

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £25,520. Total Depreciation: £26825.

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8286, or 47.8p per mile


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Ouch! Is there any routine checking of the timing chain as part of a major service, or is it just left to fate? I always thought timing chains were supposed to be better than belts as they didn't need replacing?!

I had to have my brake lines replaced at my recent 72k service as they were picked up on the MOT as starting to look rather rusty. That seemed poor to me on a 6 year old car that rarely gets used in wet weather and spends the rest of its life in a garage, but I guess it could have been worse judging from your experience...


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Ah yes - I forgot - brake lines were done as well!

I think they're "sealed for life", which really means "sealed for at least as long as any OEM warranty after which we don't care"

I think the only way of checking them is to listen for rattles, by which time it's probably too late. happy to be corrected on that.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

so ignoring the other bits the engine refresh cost you about £9k ish? and now you could push a bit more boost through it without worry I guess.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Who was the engine builder? 

Would love to have seen the bearings after rebuild, awesome thread.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting...
Iain (Litchfield) recommended changing the cam chain on my 09 at 80000 miles the car was standard had completed 77,000 miles and about 40 track days. At the time of selling it there was no sign of any engine noise.
I was sceptical but it's looking like he may be correct.


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

I know its off the subject but still have my 2007 sti 2.5 scoob with no paint blisters not like the nissan gtr, but like both cars


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

same here 08 black premium no paint issues apart from stone chips on the front.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*130,000*










...and a couple of faulty LEDs. No more costs. Winter tyres on.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Hmmm...this was a thread that inspired confidence until recent updates.

If I'm not wrong, your car has always been running stock boost and given the miles you cover, a fair amount of motorway miles? 

I'd expect the engine (chain) to hold up a lot longer than 125k.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Yes, that's right. "Never raced or rallied" ha

I've only heard of a few GTRs over 100k miles and 3 have needed new chains at 105, 115 and 123 miles, so I think it looks like something that everyone should budget for at or near 100k. Replace the chain before it causes other problems.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I would think that 100k for a new chain in a high performance engine isn't too bad at all. After how many miles would a replacement have been needed if it were a belt ...?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Agreed. Unfortunately it doesn't appear to be on any of the Nissan service intervals


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

What is the approx cost of a chain replacement?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

5star said:


> What is the approx cost of a chain replacement?


The parts themselves should come to £500ish, but probably looking at 2 or 3x that in labor costs, it isn't an overly difficult job but its time consuming.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

Congrats on the 100K club. That is pretty amazing and considering the mileage that is minimal cost in maintaining it.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

kindai said:


> The parts themselves should come to £500ish, but probably looking at 2 or 3x that in labor costs, it isn't an overly difficult job but its time consuming.


Is it engine out? If so then anyone who's stage 4+ who makes it to 80k miles might take the opportunity to forge at that point.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Timing chain on a high performance motor like this is good going for the chain...... the Audi's suffer from chain stretch and all sorts (even my little 3.2 v6 suffered this) and they are hardly "high performance" and it was around 25k short of the 100k mile mark

Just the way it is, nothing last forever.


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

12.5k is a significant amount of money. Would be interested to see the breakdown of costs to how it added up?


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

I too am Suprised at the chain going so early. Chains don't usually just fail without warning. Has anyone listened to a vauxhall corsa chain engine. They can rattle that bad they sound like a diesel lol
I drive my cars fairly hard most of the time and really hard some of the time. But I do oil change very frequently and not to schedule. I've been known to oil change monthly at times and after a track day. My daily is a 2004 cayenne turbo that's just done 175k it gets driven pretty hard aswell.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

car killer said:


> I too am Suprised at the chain going so early. Chains don't usually just fail without warning. Has anyone listened to a vauxhall corsa chain engine. They can rattle that bad they sound like a diesel lol
> I drive my cars fairly hard most of the time and really hard some of the time. But I do oil change very frequently and not to schedule. I've been known to oil change monthly at times and after a track day. My daily is a 2004 cayenne turbo that's just done 175k it gets driven pretty hard aswell.


If you google stretched chain / timing issues I think you'll find a few cases especially across the pond. Might not be down to the build but other factors however quite common (Nissan hold stock which to me indicates common replacement!).


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> If you google stretched chain / timing issues I think you'll find a few cases especially across the pond. Might not be down to the build but other factors however quite common (Nissan hold stock which to me indicates common replacement!).


100k miles on a 600bhp supercar, then needs replacement.. Doesn't sound to bad to me. As most will be well used, as intended car's as well. They aint 1.2 corsas.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*132,400 mile service*










10k miles since the engine rebuild. Back to the start of the service intervals - 12k Service last week at 132,400 miles. Also replaced the gearbox sump which had layers of rust peeling off it and fitted (badly - Grrrr) a couple of tyres. Cost: £762.16 

Tyres: 2x Blizzaks, Tyreleader, £436

Updating the running totals:

Total Maintenance costs: £28167

Total Tyre costs: £6973

So, having done 132,400 miles in 7 years 7 months, an average of 17,500 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £35140

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £22,750. Total Depreciation: £29595

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8540, or 48.9p per mile


----------



## Prits_88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow. Congratulations! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Factoring out "from new" depreciation its somewhat amusing to think a trip to the supermarket and back costs £2 in car costs + petrol.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

guyblue10 said:


> Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8540, or 48.9p per mile


Great info on this thread.

As someone who buys a new R35 every couple of years, I wondered how much more it costs me than keeping the same one for years, obviously 1st and 2nd year depreciation will be the killer, but I'll save on having zero service costs, plus always under warranty. 

I try to buy new at almost 10% off retail, so allowing for that and 17.5k miles per year, I reckon 17k over 2 years is about the depreciation figure now, but would have been less 8 years ago when the new cars were in the 50's.

So I reckon buying a new car every 2 years would work out at:

Depeciation: 09/10 14k, 11/12 15k, 13/14 16k, 15/16 17k, total 62k.

Tyres @ 9k intervals: 16 sets, total 16k.

So perhaps something like:

8 years same car : total loss 68k

8 years 4 cars : total loss 78k

On the downside, selling a car privately every 2 years is a hassle, but on the upside getting a new one is exciting. Could also reduce depreciation slightly by buying 6 mnth old cars.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

guyblue10 said:


> Total Tyre costs: £6973


Just noticed your tyre costs are really low, how did you manage that? 

I get about 9k miles per set from stock RF's at 1k per set.


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> obviously 1st and 2nd year depreciation will be the killer



It's why I never have, and never could buy a car new, couldn't stomach the depreciation, even if I were a multi millionaire, I just don't think I could bring myself to do it.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

kindai said:


> It's why I never have, and never could buy a car new, couldn't stomach the depreciation, even if I were a multi millionaire, I just don't think I could bring myself to do it.


Yep, you have to haggle a good discount and can then get 1st year depreciation down to 10k ish. 

Failing that, there's often a good bargain to be had by buying a 6 month old car.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

What a brilliant thread, can't believe I've only just seen this. It's great to know these beasts really are the everyday super car. Would have been even more impressed if you kept a tally on fuel costs too


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Buying new every 2 years - Interesting alternative. Never thought about that. I'm crap at haggling, hate selling cars and would have to have all R35 Audio's stuff swapped over every time, so I think I'm happy with the route I've taken.

I did about 8k a set on runflats at the beginning, but get much more mileage out of Blizzaks in the winter and MPSS in the summer. Tyreleader seems to be the cheapest over the last few years. 

If you want to work out the fuel costs assume 20mpg.....


----------



## R35gtr94 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good to see they are trouble free for higher mileages!!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Trevgtr said:


> Great info on this thread.
> 
> As someone who buys a new R35 every couple of years, I wondered how much more it costs me than keeping the same one for years, obviously 1st and 2nd year depreciation will be the killer, but I'll save on having zero service costs, plus always under warranty.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting comparison for sure, I'd highlight that the £22k trade in value is well under what this car is worth, and also highlight that there is £1900 of audio in those numbers which is not like for like and if you took them 6 months ago then there is another £12k engine build which wouldn't be in there.

I think the depreciation is £8k less than stated, and pre build without audio that's another £14k so potentially the numbers might look like 46k vs 78k depending on where you take them (ie immediately after a built engine is exactly the least flattering time for the used car).

Also worth nothing the fewer miles you do the more the costs favour the older car.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

guyblue10 said:


> My GTR has just passed 100,000 miles last week, all of them driven by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miss read the start, thats GOOD./


----------



## Sai.Y (Mar 7, 2017)

Awesome. Nice to see it driven!


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

It shows you bought the right car you wanted from the start to keep her all list time, I always fine it funny when people say they've had their car for an long time and it's only been eight months and they are bored already.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

borat52 said:


> That is an interesting comparison for sure, I'd highlight that the £22k trade in value is well under what this car is worth, and also highlight that there is £1900 of audio in those numbers which is not like for like and if you took them 6 months ago then there is another £12k engine build which wouldn't be in there.
> 
> I think the depreciation is £8k less than stated, and pre build without audio that's another £14k so potentially the numbers might look like 46k vs 78k depending on where you take them (ie immediately after a built engine is exactly the least flattering time for the used car).
> 
> Also worth nothing the fewer miles you do the more the costs favour the older car.


That sounds a bit biased Borat, using that sort of reckoning you can make the numbers say whatever you want, we're not in Government you know, ha 

The tyre expenses could be swapped, the early Gtr could have required a new gearbox, that alone would swing it the other way.


----------



## 2009gtr120 (Mar 8, 2017)

Not to intrude on this thread but I wanted to share another GTR over 100k!










Just picked up a 2009 with 119k (now 120k) on it. This is my first GTR. I have built cars myself for quite awhile (mostly GM and BMW) and am looking forward to joining the GTR realm.

Car seems flawless. As far as I know the previous owner has done a few main maintenance items including:

Timing chain/tensioners
Wheel Bearings
New 2013 Transmission & bellhousing at 56k

Car is modded with around 600hp at the crank. I plan on tracking it so it will be interesting to see how it holds up at this mileage! I am not afraid to tear into it if need be.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

2009gtr120 said:


> Not to intrude on this thread but I wanted to share another GTR over 100k!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say you're brave buying something with quite such high mileage, but you probably got a bargain and if you're a real grease monkey you could have some real fun Modding it further.

Also, since you're tracking its probably better to buy one with miles than beast a garage queen. 

Good luck with car and welcome! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2009gtr120 (Mar 8, 2017)

james_barker said:


> I was going to say you're brave buying something with quite such high mileage, but you probably got a bargain and if you're a real grease monkey you could have some real fun Modding it further.
> 
> Also, since you're tracking its probably better to buy one with miles than beast a garage queen.
> 
> ...


Definitely a bit of a gamble but we'll see how it turns out! As long as I don't shoot a rod out of the block I'll be fine with fixing anything that happens :chuckle:


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't think you'll have any major issue's, they seem to be very well engineered as all jap stuff tends to be.

My worse experience has been with vw, had 1 car and that was enough.


----------



## Moremore (Dec 29, 2014)

What a brilliant post. 

A great insight


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Great post - thanks for taking the time to document the first 100K miles. Here's to another!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*Quick Update*

140,000 miles

Nothing to report since last time. Needs a service soon.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You going for a world record.. 

Put it on the dyno!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thats impressive!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> You going for a world record..
> 
> Put it on the dyno!


+1 didnt Litchfields offer this free a while back? :smokin:


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Chronos said:


> +1 didnt Litchfields offer this free a while back? :smokin:



I agree but after the engine work done would it detract from the original internals as it could be a different figure now ?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Din Viesel said:


> I agree but after the engine work done would it detract from the original internals as it could be a different figure now ?


Wouldnt have thought so, just for rods and pistons.. as they are just uprated to handle power, not give it.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*141,387 miles*

18k service. Rear disks and pads, sticky front caliper piston rebuild. £1678

4x new MPSS, £925 from Tyreleader

Total Maintenance costs: £29845	

Total Tyre costs: £7896	

So, having done 141,387 miles in 8 years 0 months, an average of 17,700 miles/year:	

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £37743	

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £23,930. Total Depreciation: £28415	

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8269, or 46.7p per mile


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Still think it's awesome you're doing this


----------



## Skyb0t (Feb 20, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Still think it's awesome you're doing this


Agreed, good on you GuyBlue! :thumbsup:

Also a good endorsement for the GT-R... don't expect many other cars with as much performance would be as reliable at 140k miles.


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Brilliant thread


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

guyblue10 said:


> 140,000 miles
> 
> Nothing to report since last time. Needs a service soon.


At this rate my 2010 car will last another 110k miles or at the current rate of use another 22 years lol


----------



## myredgtr (Jul 26, 2016)

Epic! they are well built cars and can do the milage if looked after properly clearly =)


----------



## anel2ka (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow! Good to see 'em still going with this mileage!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Still need to get this badboy on the dyno, Litchfields offered a free run from what I remember, can't say fairer than that


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Such a shame nobody advised you about the timing chain issue , like others have been.


----------



## DuncDriver (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't believe I've missed this sticky for so long. Been through the whole thread. thanks for the updates.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

2009gtr120 said:


> Not to intrude on this thread but I wanted to share another GTR over 100k!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to be cheeky here, but how much does one pay for an R35 GTR with 120k miles on the clock??


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

andyevo said:


> Going to be cheeky here, but how much does one pay for an R35 GTR with 120k miles on the clock??


Assuming it's an 09/10 car, the price for an average mileage car (5k miles per year where these cars are concerned) would be around 36-40k at present.

As a rule of thumb I think it's fairly realistic to knock off £500 per 5000 miles that the car has exceeded the average mileage of 5k miles per year.

So a good condition 09 R35 with average mileage could be in the region of...

40k miles - £36,000

80k miles - £32,000

120k miles- £28,000

Other factors will obviously come into play, like the condition of tyres and brakes, service history, work carried out etc, but those figures are the ballpark IMO.


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> Assuming it's an 09/10 car, the price for an average mileage car (5k miles per year where these cars are concerned) would be around 36-40k at present.
> 
> As a rule of thumb I think it's fairly realistic to knock off £500 per 5000 miles that the car has exceeded the average mileage of 5k miles per year.
> 
> ...


That seams very reasonable to me looking at the current market, I am thinking also most of the deprecation in an R35 is done too, thanks for the information


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Assuming it's an 09/10 car, the price for an average mileage car (5k miles per year where these cars are concerned) would be around 36-40k at present.
> 
> As a rule of thumb I think it's fairly realistic to knock off £500 per 5000 miles that the car has exceeded the average mileage of 5k miles per year.
> 
> ...


looks underpriced to me, i'd say more like the below, your prices are more like we buy any car prices! in winter aka NOW prices will overall be a few k cheaper of course as noone is buying, and its a bad selling time, rest of the year i'd say the below prices

40k miles - £38-40,000

80k miles - £35-36,000

120k miles- £32,000

CAT C/d - 30k


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

So does anyone make an uprated chain/chain guidance/chain tensioner for a r35?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*150k*










Tripped over 150,000 miles last week.

Still reliable, has never left me stranded anywhere

Original OEM gearbox, shocks, and all of the exhaust except the y pipe

Bit of a "chirp" between 2nd and 3rd, been around for the last 40k miles, getting worse

A couple of the LEDS still work in instrument cluster

Paint bubbling again on one of the doorhandles (bodyshop man has done a runner)

Needs a service (again)


That's it....


I've been using the valuation on autotrader, just as a constant, so the current numbers are....


Total Maintenance costs: £29845

Total Tyre costs: £7896

So, having done 150,000 miles in 8 years 4 months, an average of 18,000 miles/year:

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £37743

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £21,380. Total Depreciation: £30965

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8244, or 45.8p per mile


Been moving house recently (Even further away from civilisation, so the mileage will only go up faster from now on!) and haven't washed it recently - will do soon and get some pics up soon

Guy


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As ever a good update. Any feedback on the engine? Any noticeable difference now it's got a few miles it after the build?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

guyblue10 said:


> Tripped over 150,000 miles last week.
> Bit of a "chirp" between 2nd and 3rd, been around for the last 40k miles, getting worse
> I've been using the valuation on autotrader, just as a constant, so the current numbers are....
> Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £21,380. Total Depreciation: £30965




150k miles, Impressive! makes my 60k'er seem like a puppy! haha

Ok so chirp I wonder if that could be the clutch? I remember when my clutch was going, due to aggressive incline cold starts, which we didnt know was the case at 1st.. anyhow the clutch would feel like it jumps out of gear for a split second, then revs would drop slightly and it would be back, kinda chirpy.

Also Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £21,380. so what would resale value be I wonder? private and from a dealer?.....


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

No noticeable change to the engine.

Don't think it's the clutch. The "chirp" has been there when cold for ages, and is now there as it gets up to full temperature. No detectable clutch slip.

Autotrader says Private price guide £22590. Not too sure of that - I just chose to use it so we could compare it over a few years. Not too interested in whether it's right. I think if you advertised any GTR with FSH for that price, irrespective of mileage, your phone would melt.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

guyblue10 said:


> Tripped over 150,000 miles last week.
> 
> Total Tyre costs: £7896
> 
> Guy


Good work!

But your tyre costs always amaze me, I spend 1k every 9k miles on tyres, it's my 2nd biggest expense after petrol.

Your tyre costs would only cover me for 72k miles, you've done more than double that, so you must have a very very light right foot 

Do you know what your average MPG is? My long term average is around 16/17 mpg which I think is reasonable for the performance, I would guess yours is around 23/24?

Do you drive the car in Auto mostly?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Hi

I was getting 8-9k miles out of the original runflats and everything else I tried other than MPSS and Blizzaks, which seem to last about double. It's possible I've missed the costs of one or two sets as I usually do updates at service time, and tyres come in between!

Average MPG is between 20-21. Car is driven in auto mostly, and sits on a lot of motorways.


----------



## Ad_ak (Nov 11, 2017)

Great write up


----------



## shazada (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice post

Sent from my TA-1012 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alonso92 (Dec 30, 2017)

guyblue10 said:


> Some pictures?.....here you go....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What a thread and a half!!! When you wash it do you always go left to right with your mitt (rather than a circular motion)? Any other tips to reduce swirl marks?


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

What a read! Loved the detail and to see someone not afraid to put up mileage and enjoy their car.


----------



## mr_ship (Sep 24, 2008)

Great thread:clap:


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

This is the most important thread i used as a base reference before getting my first gtr in last year december. Thank you for keeping the thread updated and the car still looks as beautiful as ever mate.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Not been on the forum in a while and this is a great read! My car is ~97,000 miles at the moment and climbing. Would be good to do 100K in it!

I too have had mine from new in April 2010 and have done all the miles myself. Was stock for 1.5 years then went to stage 1. After another 1.5 years went to 4.25 ( around 2013) and has been at that level since.

Only bad news is that its up for sale at the moment:bawling: 

Took it for its last service end of last year as I did 6000 miles in less than 3 months - lives on the motorway!


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*152,271 miles*

Just before Christmas I did a few quite long journeys where the car would go into limp home mode close to the end of the journey, usually in slow traffic. Once I'd left it for a couple of hours it would start fine.

Then over the course of a couple of weeks the distance I could drive before going into limp home reduced to....about 3 miles. I was booked in for a service at Litchfileds, but it ended up being trailered there.

Once the chaps removed the undertray they condemned the rear subframe.



















So while I hunted down a replacement subframe (£350 from ebay) they took out the gearbox, replaced a faulty pressure sensor and a whole load of other rusty bracketry and did a 24k service

Total cost £3636.11

So, having done 152,271 miles in 8 years 6 months, an average of 17,914 miles/year: 

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £41370 

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £21,210. Total Depreciation: £31,135 

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8530, or 47.6p per mile 

Done a couple thousand more miles since and it's back in good form


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

wow.

and still amazingly good value!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

guyblue10 said:


> Once the chaps removed the undertray they condemned the rear subframe.


Why was that not picked up on previous services? As surely it would take a good while for it to get to that state!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Great thread, really looking forward to seeing more updates. (Still hoping you'll put her on a dyno to get a measure of the performance!)


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

*SUB FRAME*



chronos said:


> why was that not picked up on previous services? As surely it would take a good while for it to get to that state!


i was thinking the same,that does not happen overnight,the salt on the roads must be severe.. When i had my pans down i did notice slight surface corrosion at the above and i sprayed them with dinitrol 30, must have a check on them again


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Interesting read, 150k miles is good going!


----------



## nsa_uk (Jul 17, 2016)

guyblue10 said:


> Tripped over 150,000 miles last week.
> 
> Still reliable, has never left me stranded anywhere
> 
> ...


Wow! I was worried about hitting 27k miles :thumbsup:


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Can we get another update on how she is doing?


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

gdgd said:


> Can we get another update on how she is doing?


Probably being driven this very minute lol


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

As of this evening, 157,894 miles










Had an MOT last week - needed front pads, one sidelight and both indicator bulbs

The MFD has stopped working. Checked the fuses - OK. Will go and see Andy to get it checked out soon

Battery died a couple of months ago (car is now nearly nine years old, that was the second one)

Just about all the smd leds in the dash binnacle have given up the ghost

Paint by the window switches looks sh*t










Paint has started bubbling near driver's doorhandle again










Had this done a few years ago, but the bloke has done a runner....

Have moved to the coast so the car is constantly covered in seagull sh*t










(Got planning app in to build a garage)

Apart from that, "she's running like a dream" haha

Odd - inserted images don't seem to work today - here's some links to the pics if you can't see them

http://i66.tinypic.com/2laeow1.jpg

http://i66.tinypic.com/jqhnk9.jpg

http://i65.tinypic.com/wrdojn.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/148du6f.jpg


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Hope shes still going strong. I love this thread


----------



## Buttonknight (Sep 22, 2018)

Hope she***8217;s still running like a dream!


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Save me the effort of reading all 12 pages. Have you or anyone else on here had to replace the cam chain? I understand this is advisable around the 100k mark.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

zed1 said:


> Save me the effort of reading all 12 pages. Have you or anyone else on here had to replace the cam chain? I understand this is advisable around the 100k mark.


:middlefinger-smiley lazy ass!! get reading and its actually a good read this thread, as guyblue has updates all thru... including the items that you're after.. and also other info that one would find interesting as well!


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

zed1 said:


> Save me the effort of reading all 12 pages. Have you or anyone else on here had to replace the cam chain? I understand this is advisable around the 100k mark.


See here:
https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles-7.html#post4991033


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

You cant exactly pull a figure out the air though, I've heard of some people needing them done as low as 40k and others who at 80k looks good as new.

It depends on a variety of factors as to when you personally will need it done. I guess 100k is a good arbitrary time to have it checked if not previously.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

borat52 said:


> See here:
> https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/343058-100-000-miles-7.html#post4991033


Thanks for the link. I would hopefully think about trading in for a newer model and avoid the £12.5 expense. Timing (no pun intended) is all important.


----------



## L90RDE (Nov 14, 2017)

Great breakdown of costs and reliability....i managed 20.000 miles out of a set of Bridgestone run flats...is that sad ?


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

L90RDE said:


> Great breakdown of costs and reliability....i managed 20.000 miles out of a set of Bridgestone run flats...is that sad ?


Same here. I got 31,000 on the first set of MPSSs and 21,000 on the current ones and still going. Baffles me how you can destroy a set of tyres in 9,000 miles or 1.5 oil change intervals unless there's a lot of track time.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*162379 and going strong*









https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/4uUZ


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

wow, how long before you hit 200k do you think?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

End of 2020


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Couple of years


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

guyblue10 said:


> Couple of years


on that note i was wondering, with all the miles you do.. How often are you filling up the tank?! Daily? ...


----------



## starquest (Oct 11, 2018)

TREG said:


> Make me laugh people try and buy cars with less than 30k on as they think its going to blow up.
> Look after the car and service it and it will do high mileage with no issues


Wicked thread,, I just bought a 2014 GTR,, I’m planning on keeping ,, it’s probably my last car I’m buying,, so lots of maintaining I’ll be doing ,, so this thread will help me out ,, I’m only at the 2nd page I got to start reading


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)

Like I said on the 1st Nismo owners thread.. I love the fact him (and you) are using the cars! Well played.


----------



## A1ex (Jan 21, 2016)

Good going on keeping it throughout the high miles. After the first service book was finished what did you and the other high mileage owners hear do?

Mine used to "chirp" between 2nd and 3rd. Litchfield’s gave the solenoid pack a clean last year and I have not heard it since.


----------



## Snooze (Aug 5, 2015)

A1ex said:


> Good going on keeping it throughout the high miles. After the first service book was finished what did you and the other high mileage owners hear do?
> 
> Mine used to "chirp" between 2nd and 3rd. Litchfield’s gave the solenoid pack a clean last year and I have not heard it since.


I'm at 85K miles for early 09. Always service at Litchfield and I now have two stamps on the inside back cover. There is room for 4 more so a couple of years left before I need to think about a new book.

The only 'chirping' i had was where the hub nuts needing tightening.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

I've got a couple of files with clear plastic wallets in them that I have every piece of paperwork. anally retentive? Surely not...

Interesting on the solenoid pack - chirp is there all the time now....

165,400 this week....


----------



## BLACKEMPEROR (Dec 19, 2018)

impressive...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The chirp is there when the gearbox is cold but should disappear when the oil warms up, mine did the same. 

Credit to you for driving the car so long! How is the chassis holding up? Dave @ GTR Shop had an example in that was quite rusty


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

guyblue10 said:


> I've got a couple of files with clear plastic wallets in them that I have every piece of paperwork. anally retentive? Surely not...
> 
> Interesting on the solenoid pack - chirp is there all the time now....
> 
> 165,400 this week....


WOW! - i'm at 48K and i consider that higher mileage for a '13 plate for this car.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Daniil said:


> WOW! - i'm at 48K and i consider that higher mileage for a '13 plate for this car.


Seems to me most GTR owners flip their cars when they hit your sort of mileage and look for one with half the mileage. When they get past 65k they're virtually unsaleable even if they're in very good or excellent condition. You've got to have deep pockets to do that.


----------



## Daniil (Mar 10, 2019)

yea, but see loads of older CBA at higher mileage being sold on Pistonheads/Auto trader, i plan to keep mine until the 60k mark. Hopefully it resells!


----------



## starquest (Oct 11, 2018)

I***8217;m in for the long haul,, I***8217;ll be keeping this GTR,,, maintain it to the fullest


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

guyblue10 said:


> I've got a couple of files with clear plastic wallets in them that I have every piece of paperwork. anally retentive? Surely not...
> 
> Interesting on the solenoid pack - chirp is there all the time now....
> 
> 165,400 this week....


Has anyone passed the 200k mark I wonder?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Does anyone else find they keep referring back to this excellent thread to get the latest updates on guyblue10's car?! 

Everytime I read the thread over again it makes me feel good and positive about my own car - its easy to get "worried" about all those weird noises our GT-R's make and this thread gives me hope that mine will be fine as the miles start to rack up. 

So thanks guyblue10 and keep the updates coming as and when you can :bowdown1:


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Thanks

Just tripped over 171,000 miles last night. Service in a couple of weeks, will psot an update after that


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

This is my favourite thread. 

I'm rooting for your car to keep going strong! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*171,886 miles*

Think I missed posting the last one:

3rd September 2018, 12k service, local garage, £143. 161803 miles 

29th May 2019, 36k service, local garage, £654. 171886 miles

Passed the MOT with no problems. Rust is coming back under the passenger door handle and on the boot rim, same place as last time. Car now sits outside by the coast (Moved here 2 years and still trying to get planning permission to build a garage, but that's a completely different story....)

I've been using the part-ex values from Autotrader for the stats. That seems to have nosedived this time....here they are...

Total Maintenance costs: £34269.24

Total Tyre costs: £8823

So, having done 171,886 miles in 9 years 11 months, an average of 17,327 miles/year:*

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £43092

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £13,900. Total Depreciation: £38,445

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8219, or 47.4p per mile


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Awesome, just awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Where are these £13,900 GTRs!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Must be the highest mileage one in the country?


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Hope shes still going strong


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

^ WebBot?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

*178349*










A few weeks ago the t/m warning light came on at the end of a long journey. Following day it was fine until 15 minutes into the journey. Next day, the same but after about 10 minutes. When it happened I only had 2/4/6 gears, no reverse.

I moved house a couple of years ago and have had my local garage servicing the car since then. I offered them the chance to have a look at the gearbox, but they declined. I'm now about 4 hours from Litchfields, so looked around for a specialist a bit closer, gave Jurgen at JM imports a call and booked it in with him for the following weekend.

The 2 hour journey was interesting with less and less gears the closer I got to him. The last 30 miles involved restarting the car if I had to stop for any reason, and when it restarted I only had 2nd gear. 

The front oil cooler has also been leaking for some time, so Jurgen's list was fix gearbox and oil cooler, and a 42k (small) service.

New front pads and disks were needed, a 2nd hand oil cooler was fitted, the gearbox fixed (strip and clean VB and FCM, refresh ETS, VB rebuild, new solenoid) for a relatively reasonable £3183.20

Driving home, gearbox feels like new, no chirping any more.

So.......

Total Maintenance costs: £37452.44 

Total Tyre costs: £8823 

So, having done 178,349 miles in 10 years 4 months, an average of 17,259 miles/year:* 

Total service, maintenance and tyre costs: £46275 

Original Cost: £52,345. Current part-ex value: £14,930. Total Depreciation: £37,415 

Total annual costs including maintenance, repairs, tyres and depreciation: £8099, or 46.9p per mile


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

how much do you still like to drive it?


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

What an epic thread, just read it from start to finish, congrats to you Guy!

MY GTR's got 14k miles and I'll probably put around 8-10k a year on to reduce the mileage going on the Audis. That said and in reference to high performance cars and costs, my (6) RS6's have all been sold with a minimum 70k miles on and the last V10 went with 188k. All have been mapped / fettled and all got driven hard.

Never had a problem with bodywork however and never really relgiously washed them either. I put this down to road salt used in the winter, and me piling on 35-45k a year in miles; they haven't had time to rust!

I seriously can't imagine putting more than 10k a year on my GTR, simply not comfortable enough for 1000 miles drives in one hit!


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

DaveXR said:


> View attachment 257572





DaveXR said:


> View attachment 257572


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

Just clicked through 100K last month.


----------



## gdgd (Jan 26, 2018)

Good to see a few of them making the milestone!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ace!!! congrats!! had my from 27k on about 74k and rocking on til 100k+ hopefully!!



DaveXR said:


> View attachment 257572


----------



## dooke2000 (Nov 19, 2017)

Great post. I am half way at 53000 miles. It is reassuring these R35 are durable.


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

Since I put up the 100K picture, I split an intercooler. The other one was a bit ropey as well so replaced them both. Also the exhaust. That got it through the MOT but within the year will need new discs all round and a new subframe, or would have if my mileage hadn’t gone down to about 40/week.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Yes to the question of keeping for life. Mine is a April 2009 car I have owned from new. Litchfield stage 2 installed when car was 2 years old but otherwise standard (apart from replacing runflats with michelin pilot sport 4s all round). Currently approaching 49,000 miles which have included two driving holidays in Germany and one trip from the UK to Poland and back. Hoping to keep the car for another 20 years at least,

Andrew

p.s. apart from the 6, 12 and 18 month services which were at Westway nissan in Oxford all servicing has been expertly done at Litchfields and I hope to stay with them for at least 20 years


----------



## greedyguts (Dec 27, 2016)

Great post! Interesting read on annual depreciation costs all inclusive.


----------



## Krypt0nite (Sep 11, 2017)

The reason why i even bought my gtr
Thanks for all the updates man


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Great post, interesting read and reassuring to know. I want to keep mine for life as well so, with proper servicing and due care and attention, its good to know the GTR will stand the test of time.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Any updates, it's been 15 months. 
Still got the car?


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

Good question. Yes. Still on about 186,000 miles. Hasn't moved a wheel for about 9 months. Have been recently thinking the unthinkable....selling it. Still not sure. Any opinions on what's it worth?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

You have to get to 200k first then advertise it as the world record, most driven R35 in the world... 

Seriously no idea on its value. Maybe worth advertising as a base car for a big power build.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Maybe worth advertising as a base car for a big power build.


Great idea, then the new owner could pull the engine apart to see what wear has occurred. I remember when they first announced the specs of the VR38, there seemed to be a bit of mistrust of the wear resistance of the plasma sprayed bore coating, as it was/is (from memory) only 0.1mm thick. That’s the thickness of a human hair which isn’t a great deal😳 When you think about it, there’s a lot of ordinary everyday cars that never hit this sort of mileage so it’s refreshing to hear of a performance car that has.


----------



## #26Adm (Mar 12, 2021)

This thread is great, hope to purchase in the future and will definitely be focusing on service history over mileage.


----------



## SarGara (Mar 28, 2018)

Not long before the "Total service, maintenance and tyre costs" surpasses the original purchase price. Fascinating read, thanks for posting this up so honestly


----------



## #26Adm (Mar 12, 2021)

It would be good to see similar information in relation to modified examples and how they have managed over time with mileage, whilst having standard transmission/engine components.

If anyone has any references that would be great.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’d like to compare the running costs to another manufacturer as a comparison.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

zed1 said:


> Save me the effort of reading all 12 pages. Have you or anyone else on here had to replace the cam chain? I understand this is advisable around the 100k mark.


I did!


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm almost nervous to ask (hasn't been an update for over 6 months) but....GuyBlue10: still got the GT-R? If so, how's it going? Thanks


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

I guess the owner has recently sold it:

Highest Mileage GTR R35 in the Universe ? The 'Enterprise' - YouTube


----------



## Daveging (Nov 27, 2021)

TREG said:


> Makes me laugh people try and buy cars with less than 30k on as they think its going to blow up.
> Look after the car and service it and it will do high mileage with no issues


Its mental mate there built to last


----------



## Black Bear (Jun 17, 2021)

guyblue10 said:


> My GTR has just passed 100,000 miles last week, all of them driven by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





guyblue10 said:


> My GTR has just passed 100,000 miles last week, all of them driven by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





guyblue10 said:


> My GTR has just passed 100,000 miles last week, all of them driven by me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
My unmolested 1009, Black Edition R35 has just clocked up 100,00 miles I have only owned the car for 6 months (£25K), but know quite a but of it's history. I'm the third owner, the second owner from 2012 lives in same village. Log book shows full service history. Running standard run-flat tyres and K& N filters.
The car has had it's usual issues, bell housing, cracked disks, some LED lighting out in speedo/rev. counter. 
Recently took it to Litchfield for it's 100K service. They noted that:
Disks need replacing (probably from new), fronts changed to EBC 190mm with caliper spacer, yellow stuff pads. I have rears to change.
Y-pipe corrosion, replaced.
Rear undertray bracketry corroded, replaced
Transmission Oil pan corrosion, replaced with billet unit 
Front lower wishbone ball joints. Pity the whole wishbone has to be replaced. I got new ones to fit from Litchfield (over £1200!)
One rear camber bolt seized.

As you can see these are mostly wear and tear issues. Engine sounds silky smooth and car still runs strong, slightly faster than my heavily modified, supercharged, 460BHP, 350Z.

Dave


----------



## jadedpop (Feb 17, 2016)

Black Bear said:


> Hi,
> My unmolested 1009, Black Edition R35 has just clocked up 100,00 miles I have only owned the car for 6 months (£25K), but know quite a but of it's history. I'm the third owner, the second owner from 2012 lives in same village. Log book shows full service history. Running standard run-flat tyres and K& N filters.
> The car has had it's usual issues, bell housing, cracked disks, some LED lighting out in speedo/rev. counter.
> Recently took it to Litchfield for it's 100K service. They noted that:
> ...


Thanks for the post, good to know GTRs are still running well after many miles.


----------



## vex_sbb (Jan 12, 2022)

i have a customer with 113 000 miles , except 2 crashes and rusted subframe, car is pretty much ok. now we changed exhaust and tune it , so we will see what future brings lol.


----------



## polarbear (10 mo ago)

I purchased the vehicle new in June 2009, a base spec in DMG from Middlehursts (non-darkening back view reflect, non-bose hifi). Sarms Online for Sale Near Me The fundamental cost was £52,345.60 including mats and turning around sensors.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

So basically need to look at changing them subframes at some time in future.😀


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

Reano said:


> So basically need to look at changing them subframes at some time in future.😀


Mine ‘could do with changing at some point’… not a cheap job!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If your having a service done on the trans then that's a good time to check or ask for some photos if your not present.


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

Skint said:


> If your having a service done on the trans then that's a good time to check or ask for some photos if your not present.


haha brilliant, had the trans oil changed about 3 months ago.

In fairness, it was Rod at RB Motorsport who I trust and it was him who had previously told me the subframe will need doing, so it's in the back of my mind to be done sooner rather than later.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was he reffering to blasting and painting or is it a bit more than that?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

I will be interested in this at some point for sure


----------



## BR02 (7 mo ago)

Skint said:


> Was he reffering to blasting and painting or is it a bit more than that?


Yeah, blasting and painting


----------

